# What is your poison? (Coffee, soda, etc)



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

What is your addiction??

Coffee

Soda

Energy Drinks

Other


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to be totally addicted to soda because I hated the "taste" or lack of taste of water, but with the crystal light, ocean spray and welch's packets I am totally addicted to that now. I am down to 1 20 oz coke per week except when I eat out.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Chai lattes all the way!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Diet Mt. Dew


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffee and Ice Tea

Every once in a while, I will drink a Pepsi or a Coke.  Gotta have my coffee every morning before anything gets done and then switch over to ice tea when I'm done with the coffee


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Moose Drool


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I used to drink a ton of soda (first "regular" and then diet) until I really learned what was in the stuff. Since then it's mostly water and diet green tea.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Coffee and Ice Tea
> 
> Every once in a while, I will drink a Pepsi or a Coke. Gotta have my coffee every morning before anything gets done and then switch over to ice tea when I'm done with the coffee


Ditto!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I am a self professed diet coke freak...still love it but am trying to switch over to tea at home and only diet coke when I'm out.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Coffee and Ice Tea
> Gotta have my coffee every morning before anything gets done and then switch over to ice tea when I'm done with the coffee


me too! because of health situation cannot have anything with bubbles, including beer  so it is one cup of coffee in the am and iced green tea the rest of the day.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Beverage wise, tea in all it's forms. Iced, Hot, flavored, spiced doesn't matter. I love making chai lattes but in summer it's usually iced and flavored.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 28, 2008)

Quality brands of instant coffee, consumed cold, right out of the refrigerator, never hot in a cup.
Lots of just plain water.
Lots of milk with all meals.
No sodas ever (see Mike's note above.)
Wally-World's Clear American flavored water in several flavors, mixed over ice two to one with vodka.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

iced tea, coffee, and iced coffee.....

believe it or not i don't like sodathat much . Probably have drank 10 sodas in the past 20 years.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Coffee and A&W rootbeer


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

ice tea and diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Chocolate!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Britt said:


> Chocolate!!!


good one


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Coffee and tea, both hot & iced, flavored or plain
Dr Pepper
Green Tea Frapps
Water, water, water
and last but not least, the occasional chocolate shake!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Forster said:


> Moose Drool


I rode from Montana to Wisconsin under a cargo box full of this on one car trip.
I have a coworker that begs me to bring it back when I go home.

My poison is loose leaf tea, and the poison part is how much sweetner I use. I'm also addicted to sweet tea. I'll drink about 4 cups at one time. It goes down so easy!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Iced tea,diet pepsi,and the occasional cappucino


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I rode from Montana to Wisconsin under a cargo box full of this on one car trip.
> I have a coworker that begs me to bring it back when I go home.


I'm just happy to know someone else knew what it was. I always stop by the brewery in Missoula when I'm visiting my daughter and pick up a couple of growlers to take home.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Two cups of coffee in the a.m., and then I try to stick to water or unsweetened iced tea the rest of the day.  I have maybe two diet sodas a week to get my fizzy fix.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Years ago my poison was Mountain Dew, but the caffeine was too much for my body and my insomnia. Now I get my reduced caffeine fix from two Sunkist Orange sodas a day (never later than mid-afternoon), and some combination of iced tea (decaf) cran-grape juice, and good ol' water.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tea, one cup every day and on days I feel adventurous, two cups


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

ICE TEA!

Morning, noon and night... Spring, Summer, Fall and Winter

Got to have my tea.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Cindergayle said:


> ice tea and diet Dr. Pepper


Oooo I miss my Dr. Pepper! I can't drink it any more it causes me an instant migraine


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You guys are all so abstemious! For me...white wine. Give me a nice unoaked chardonnay any day of the week....

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love a tall mug (not a glass) of crushed ice and Diet Cherry Pepsi.  Yummy.  I could drink a 2 liter in one day.  For some reason I love drinking out of coffee mugs.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I drink milk and water. I've really never acquired a taste for any cola, but will drink ice tea once in a while. Never drank coffee.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You guys are all so abstemious! For me...white wine. Give me a nice unoaked chardonnay any day of the week....
> 
> L


Agreed, for me it's a Sancerre


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You guys are all so abstemious! For me...white wine. Give me a nice unoaked chardonnay any day of the week....
> 
> L


LOL if we are talking alcohol give me a pinot noir.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't drink much alcohol, so it's not part of my regular beverage consumption. (I don't care to mess with my brain cells, as they're the best feature of my body.) But when I do, with wines I prefer a red wine such as an Australian shiraz, or a good _pinot noir_ or _cabernet sauvignon_. When it comes to beer, it's Yuengling "Black and Tan" all the way!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Leslie beat me to it -- wine. Different kinds depending. I, too, enjoy unoaked Chard but whites have not been agreeing of late. I've switched to reds, Pinot Noir, Merlot, Melange, Syrah mostly.

During the day, 2 mugs of coffee followed by unending glasses of water. Can't have more than 2 mugs of half-caff per day anymore. 

EllenR


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

On days off: Pepsi for breakfast, then Coors Light all day.
On the few days I work: Pepsi for breakfast, water till I'm home, then Coors Light until bedtime (or whenever I cant focus enough to read)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who likes iced coffee!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one who likes iced coffee!


I like it too


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

One cup of coffee every morning.  Except, I mix my coffee with a packet of hot chocolate, it kinda makes a home made mocha.  And I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Cherry Lemon Sundrop, but I can only get it when friends from South Carolina come up, because they stopped selling it here.  And of course, like a good southern girl, I drink sweet tea all the time!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Real Coke is my crack.  I can't have it in the house or I drink it until it's completely gone.  
I usually drink...a cup of decaf chai tea in the morning, water all day and a Coke Zero or Diet A&W for dinner.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Diet soda in most any flavor. I really wish I could just stop drinking this carp, but I seem to be addicted. And it's not the caffeine, since I avoid caffeinated versions...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Diet soda in most any flavor. I really wish I could just stop drinking this carp, but I seem to be addicted. And it's not the caffeine, since I avoid caffeinated versions...


Have you tried some of that Arizona diet green tea with ginseng? Sounds a bit over the top, but it's really good. It still has artificial sweetener in it (which I try to avoid as much as possible), but is tons better for you than soda.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Usually, for me it is tea (hot or iced, most varieties). Lately, I've been really into Coke Zero.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I drink soda very, very rarely. I got off of it in High School when all the dermatologists were saying it made your face break out. If I have a soda now (rare), it will be ginger ale. The dermatologists also said that brown sodas were worse for your face than clear ones and I don't like Sprite. Even though the soda/complexion relationship has been mostly debunked, I never got out of the habit.

My usual daily liquid consumption:

4 oz glass of grapefruit juice
2 5 oz cups of coffee
lots and lots of water

evening: a glass or two of wine
more water
water next to the bed at night

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I typically drink 2 cups of coffee in the morning, I have only been drinking coffee for about 1 yr. and only since trying it with Splenda.  The rest of the day it's water, water, water.  If I go out to eat I usually order unsweetened Iced Tea.  I don't drink acoholic beverages mainly because I don't like the taste but will have a Marguarita maybe once a year (I do like those).


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> On days off: Pepsi for breakfast, then Coors Light all day.
> On the few days I work: Pepsi for breakfast, water till I'm home, then Coors Light until bedtime (or whenever I cant focus enough to read)


oh mercy!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Have you tried some of that Arizona diet green tea with ginseng? Sounds a bit over the top, but it's really good. It still has artificial sweetener in it (which I try to avoid as much as possible), but is tons better for you than soda.


I'd love to--I love iced tea--but I have to seriously limit my caffeine intake. There's much suckitude in avoiding caffeine


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Tea for me. Pretty much all I drink, other than juice and water (and not including alcohol 'cause that's separate ) I like all sorts of tea, and like to try new ones. Would love to try some pu-erh tea someday.


----------



## SmrTyme (Mar 29, 2009)

Forster said:


> Moose Drool


whu...whut...whut!?? 

my addiction: cheetoes


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Coffee in a.m.

Iced Tea in afternoon

Beer in evening


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Coffee first thing in the a.m., tea (hot or cold) the rest of the time.  As far as I am concerned Dr. Pepper is the Elixir of Life, but I have weaned myself away from 6/day minimum to no more than 2x a week.  My true addiction, however, is dark chocolate - I HAVE to have at least one piece a day and there are days when I would run someone over in the middle of the street to pry chocolate out of their hands if I didn't have any!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

crebel said:


> Coffee first thing in the a.m., tea (hot or cold) the rest of the time. As far as I am concerned Dr. Pepper is the Elixir of Life, but I have weaned myself away from 6/day minimum to no more than 2x a week. My true addiction, however, is dark chocolate - I HAVE to have at least one piece a day and there are days when I would run someone over in the middle of the street to pry chocolate out of their hands if I didn't have any!


ROFL! Now that's addiction...at least it's somewhat good for you!

EllenR (who loves dark chocolate but will hide from crebel from now on)


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Pepsi or Coke.  If anyone has any good tips how to get this monkey off my back, please let me know.  Diet soda gives me headaches, and no matter what I put in water it really doesn't cut it.  I do pretty good for a couple of weeks, then I snap and down a 2 liter.  argh.

It doesn't help that I bought a bottle of Pepsi Throwback (that's what its called) the other day.  For those who haven't heard of it, its Pepsi with Natural Sugar.  No more HFCS.  It isn't any lower calorie, but I thought it was pretty good.

I keep hearing that Coke is going to be releasing a version with stevia.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

SmrTyme said:


> whu...whut...whut!??
> 
> my addiction: cheetoes


A little bit more about Moose Drool. 

http://www.bigskybrew.com/index.aspx/Our_Beers/Moose_Drool


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

EllenR said:


> ROFL! Now that's addiction...at least it's somewhat good for you!
> 
> EllenR (who loves dark chocolate but will hide from crebel from now on)


Don't hide - I try to keep plenty of dark chocolate available to avoid the hit and run thing and I'm not stingy, I will share! I agree with all the wine lovers here too - first choice would be a good red old vines zinfandel. DH and I make at least one visit a year to the Toronto area of Canada and always head down to the hundreds of wineries (Inniskillen is our first stop to pick up Ice Wine). Hmm - maybe we should start a wine thread!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My most recent addiction: Boba milk tea. The stuff is so good and addicting especially during the really hot summer









Boba defined by/described my Wikipedia: 
Bubble tea, also called Boba tea or simply Boba, is a tea beverage containing tapioca balls. It originated in Taiwan in the 1980s, spread to nearby East Asian countries, and migrated to Canada before spreading to Chinatown in New York City, then to various spots throughout the West Coast of the United States. Bubble teas are generally of two distinct types: fruit-flavored teas, and milk teas


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Umm, would you believe water?

I have only one kidney and I keep it working well! In fact, last time I had a checkup, I got congratulated on the fact that my kidney is doing a lot better than some people's duo!  

{I went into hospital in 1998 with a horrendous pain in my back which turned out to be a herniated disk. While I was there, a renal person came into the room to tell me that cancer had been found in my left kidney. The cure for renal cancer is to whip out the kidney!}

patrisha. {water consumer par excellence


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> My most recent addiction: Boba milk tea. The stuff is so good and addicting especially during the really hot summer


Omigod, yes. You just reminded me. We call it bubble tea here, or sometimes pearl tea, and the best shop for it is a tiny little authentic Japanese bubble tea parlour in the city. Every time I go there I have to grab one. They also have Japanese breads and cakes and stuff, which I've yet to try.

Favourite bubble tea flavour is green apple with milk. Om nom nom!


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

We're big tea drinkers in our house. (That's what happens when you marry a guy whose dad is from England! They are the tea-drinkingest family I know ...)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Daily:      Tea, plain old Lipton...hot with cream and suger.  Appx 4-5 per day.
Socially:  My two best friends; Marge and Rita, salted on the rocks.  Love to take a jug to the beach w/ Kindle in hand


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Forster said:


> A little bit more about Moose Drool.
> http://www.bigskybrew.com/index.aspx/Our_Beers/Moose_Drool


Wow someone else who knows about Moose Drool. DH & I LOVE!!!! Moose Drool & wish we could find it in Albuquerque.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Dark Chocolate = at least 70 %
Sylvia


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

sjc said:


> Socially: My two best friends; Marge and Rita, salted on the rocks. Love to take a jug to the beach w/ Kindle in hand


snicker.... if I took a jug of that anywhere I would have no clue how to get home.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

heee heee; that's why hubby drives.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

My poisons are always changing.

This time around it's diet soda over crushed ice...gotta have lots of ice, and I like to chew on the ice after I finish the soda.

It's just my thing.

Sailor


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tea. I have 28 loose leaf teas at my desk and will drink at least four 16 ounce pots a day at work. At home I have a 32 ounce pot after work sometimes. Normally on the weekend I will drink a 32 ounce pot or two a day.

When I am not drinking tea, I drink mainly water and fat free organic milk.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vitamin Water all day long...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Recreational beverages: I love my beer. Good beer like Bell's (micro brewed in Michigan) and Dog Fish Ale and Guinness and Flat Tire. I refuse to drink any beer with the word Lite in it.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

So many addicts, lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love coffee, but am not supposed to have it. I love it black, and I'm _really_ not supposed to have that. So for mornings I alternate between a homemade chai latte mix and a Hills Brothers Cappucino mix. I figure the Hills Bros. is mostly milk. 
Iced tea, unsweetened, Splenda. 
No sodas. Except perhaps a Cheerwine if I'm down south.
A good Reisling. 
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Recreational beverages: I love my beer. Good beer like Bell's (micro brewed in Michigan) and Dog Fish Ale and Guinness and Flat Tire. I refuse to drink any beer with the word Lite in it.


Someone else who appreciates good beer and tea and kindles who'd have thunk it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Forster said:


> Someone else who appreciates good beer and tea and kindles who'd have thunk it.


heheheh Join us in the Tea Thread.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

Well are ya ready, I make the best home brewed rootbeer. No not the imitation made with dry ice, this I make and bottle and set and let it ferment. You have never had soda until you have tried a homebrew. I've been making it for about 25 yrs now.
I think I'll go have a homebrew now, sounds soooo good.
*cheers*


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Newt said:


> Well are ya ready, I make the best home brewed rootbeer. No not the imitation made with dry ice, this I make and bottle and set and let it ferment. You have never had soda until you have tried a homebrew. I've been making it for about 25 yrs now.
> I think I'll go have a homebrew now, sounds soooo good.
> *cheers*


I had a coworker who made homemade rootbeer. Best stuff ever! (Kinda like homemade cookies vs store bought--no comparison.) The best beer I've ever had was made by my brother-in-law. I've begged him to make more before I visit him again. (Wait a minute...maybe that's why he hasn't made any yet!)


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I had a coworker who made homemade rootbeer. Best stuff ever! (Kinda like homemade cookies vs store bought--no comparison.) The best beer I've ever had was made by my brother-in-law. I've begged him to make more before I visit him again. (Wait a minute...maybe that's why he hasn't made any yet!)


I make about 6 gal. at a time. Bottle it in ICB rootbeer bottles, makes about 55 bottles. I give more away than what I really drink. It's fun to watch peoples reaction. So many people remember having it as kids and forgot about it. If you were closer I'd give ya some.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

You are too generous, Newt!  I appreciate the thought.  *opens virtual rootbeer*  Cheers!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Newt said:


> Well are ya ready, I make the best home brewed rootbeer. No not the imitation made with dry ice, this I make and bottle and set and let it ferment. You have never had soda until you have tried a homebrew. I've been making it for about 25 yrs now.
> I think I'll go have a homebrew now, sounds soooo good.
> *cheers*


You are elected to bring all the homemade rootbeer to our virtual parties. Yum.
deb


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> You are elected to bring all the homemade rootbeer to our virtual parties. Yum.
> deb


Sounds like fun. I also make ginger beer and a killer Sasparila. So you can pick your poison. 
I made a batch of rootbeer for a young boy that had cancer (son of a friend)
He gave my rootbeer a new name. Now it's "relax don't worry have a newtbeer.
Smart Kid. (maybe I should change my motto on my signature)


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Newt...Can you make cream soda?


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Newt...Can you make cream soda?


You know it, it's almost as good as the newtbeer. (Lots of vanilla).


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Newt said:


> You know it, it's almost as good as the newtbeer. (Lots of vanilla).


I love good cream soda...it's a good childhood memory!


----------

